# 5Ghz club II



## Solaris17 (Jan 17, 2011)

I wanted to renew the old 5ghz club. instead with sandy bridge out I wanted it updated. Its no fun to compare using hardware out of this class. Therefor we will be limiting this to i7/i5 AM3 and up. no core2 or AM2 or below. Lets get the lists started gents. I myself will be joining soon with an i7-2600k and A gigabyte UD7

*Manditory*

CPU-Z proof. Preferably submitted to the hall of fame.

Overall



# | Name | CPU | Motherboard | Clock
1
 | rickss69 | 1090T | Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P | 
5700mhz
[Intel]



# | Name | CPU | Motherboard | Clock

1
 | rickss69 | I7-965 | EVGA SLI classified | 
5013mhz
[AMD]



# | Name | CPU | Motherboard | Clock

1
 | rickss69 | 1090T | Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P | 
5700mhz
2
 | cdawall | 550 X2 | M4A78T-E | 
5062mhz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=581970


----------



## PSPianist (Jan 17, 2011)

Getting liquid nitrogen, brb


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 17, 2011)

AMD 1090T - Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P - 5700MHz

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1009619_rickss69_superpi_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_13sec_31ms


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 17, 2011)

well my 5ghz club got merged with the old one, so GL, my submission is in that thread


----------



## wolf (Jan 17, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> AMD 1090T - Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P - 5700MHz
> 
> http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1009619_rickss69_superpi_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_13sec_31ms



did you air or water cool that 1090T too? I'm curious to know what you've gotten out of it without LN2


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2011)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588131


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 17, 2011)

wolf said:


> did you air or water cool that 1090T too? I'm curious to know what you've gotten out of it without LN2



Been so long ago I can't recall. Thuban was just too fragile for my taste.


----------



## wolf (Jan 17, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Been so long ago I can't recall. Thuban was just too fragile for my taste.



fragile in what sense of the word?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 17, 2011)

They degrade quickly and die prematurely.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 17, 2011)

updated


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 27, 2011)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1622525


----------



## AnomalouS (Jan 28, 2011)

Booting at a high Clock is one thing... 
I think it would be nice to require some stabilization also... Perhaps 2 hours Prime Blend?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2011)

AnomalouS said:


> Booting at a high Clock is one thing...
> I think it would be nice to require some stabilization also... Perhaps 2 hours Prime Blend?



how about this is just a 5ghz club not a 5ghz prime stable for 2hrs club. WR clocks are not stable thats what a max clock is


----------



## meran (Jan 28, 2011)

hehe sorry guys this is next to impossible on my q9650 i did 4.7 mabe try to do 5 for your eyes


----------



## AnomalouS (Jan 28, 2011)

okay... im in.

AnomalouS - i7 2600k  - ASUS P8P67 EVO - G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series  - 5434MHz


*Refreshed with a new screen shot.   5434MHz *


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 28, 2011)

heres one: i5-655k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381723

E8500 (my first ever 5ghz submission) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=434759

they merged the 5ghzz 2 club i started, though im glad they havent all the postes were 2 yrs old, and with SB im sure this will fill up fast


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 28, 2011)

ill update in the am too tired now.


----------



## zoomer-fodder (Mar 9, 2014)

zoomer-fodder / i7-3930K HT - 1.44v / Asus RIVE / 5005Mhz / Corsair H110
http://valid.canardpc.com/2hgtzt


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 12, 2014)

My ole FX-8350 







and my ole A10-6800K


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> ill update in the am too tired now.



Damn dude, that is one long ass nap!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 12, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Damn dude, that is one long ass nap!


lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2014)

it literally took 3 years for someone to bump this thread.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 12, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> it literally took 3 years for someone to bump this thread.


lol  XD


"I'm the reviser "


----------



## suraswami (Mar 12, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Damn dude, that is one long ass nap!


 
Solaris the great hibernating bear (just hibernated 3 yrs and no longer looks like a bear loosing all the fat!)


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2014)

who has awoken me?


----------



## zoomer-fodder (Mar 12, 2014)

i am


----------



## suraswami (Apr 2, 2014)

yeah add me too

http://valid.x86.fr/nv507l


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> who has awoken me?



Uh oh!

OT:  damn, no Core2's?  Crap, my Wolfdale is still going strong @4.3 Ghz and I've had it past 5 on a different MB.  My 3570k hits 4.9 (not stable) but don't think I've ever tried 5ghz.  Maybe I'll drop the memory speed down to 1333 and see if it'll behave


----------



## erixx (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2014)

erixx said:


>



Can you stress at that speed and voltage?


----------



## erixx (Apr 2, 2014)

did aida64 stress tests for 15 minutes, cpu core temps up to 105ºC... Now going to play some games 

I know, voltage is on high side... not likeing it, but it is on "auto" offset for the moment


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2014)

erixx said:


> I know, voltage is on high side... not likeing it, but it is on "auto" offset for the moment



You need to change that!


----------



## erixx (Apr 3, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Can you stress at that speed and voltage?



I crash after playing BF4 for a little while.



Sasqui said:


> Can you stress at that speed and voltage?



I crashed when answering you, hehe. Back to 48multi.

I think my CPU is degraded.


----------



## Champ (Apr 3, 2014)

I can imagine 5 ghz is not obtainable by most modern processors. Most don't need that kinda speed to be productive anyways. I just want 4.5 outta my 4760k and i'd be happy. Right now, I'm back to bone stock at all facets now until I can vastly improve my cooling


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 3, 2014)

Champ said:


> I can imagine 5 ghz is not obtainable by most modern processors. Most don't need that kinda speed to be productive anyways. I just want 4.5 outta my 4760k and i'd be happy. Right now, I'm back to bone stock at all facets now until I can vastly improve my cooling



There was a recent thread here (I'm too lazy too look), where someone got a 3770k on water to 5Ghz supposedly stable with good temps.  But yea, it's rare!


----------



## vega22 (Apr 3, 2014)

5ghz is easy with most chips after and including sandybridge.

it is harder on the older chips.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 3, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> 5ghz is easy with most chips after and including sandybridge.
> 
> it is harder on the older chips.



Yeah, keep thinking that.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 3, 2014)

Champ said:


> I can imagine 5 ghz is not obtainable by most modern processors


 
750K/760K can achieve 5Ghz on air
8350 can achieve 5Ghz on sensible cooling (Noctua tower cooler, AIO, custom liquid)
Richland APU's can achieve 5Ghz on custom liquid without much issue
Sandybridge can achieve 5Ghz on cooling similar to 8350's requirements (high end tower cooler or AIO's)
Only Ivybridge/haswell has issues due to the thermal compound used. It's still an achievable number though on custom liquid systems.



Sasqui said:


> There was a recent thread here (I'm too lazy too look), where someone got a 3770k on water to 5Ghz supposedly stable with good temps. But yea, it's rare!


 
That guy got the greatest chip I ever saw, he got insane clocks on like 1.23v. Chip lottery winner.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 3, 2014)

RCoon said:


> That guy got the greatest chip I ever saw, he got insane clocks on like 1.23v. Chip lottery winner.



He's in the 1% group, the rest of us are just 99%'ers lol


----------



## vega22 (Apr 3, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Yeah, keep thinking that.



thinking?

how many chips have you took past 5ghz dude?

i have 4 systems in mine right now which have all seen it and the new ones are much easier so....i will know what i have seen.

before i start to talk about the dozens of cpu i have overclocked for others. 

overclocking today is easier than ever before with mob and bios geared for it.

heatsinks remove more heat today than they ever did before.

chips require less voltage than ever before and you think it was easier back in the day?


yea you can dream on dude.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 3, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> thinking?
> 
> how many chips have you took past 5ghz dude?
> 
> ...


Let's see your 4770K at 5GHz please
I have only been able to get mine to 4.7GHz...


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 3, 2014)

The 5.0 4770k is a rare bird. I have a 4.8 XTU sub at the bot, and have done some 5.0 benches but it's not nearly stable at that.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2507336_johan45_xtu_core_i7_4770k_1213_marks

http://hwbot.org/submission/2507361_johan45_cinebench_r11.5_core_i7_4770k_11.1_points


----------



## vega22 (Apr 3, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Let's see your 4770K at 5GHz please
> I have only been able to get mine to 4.7GHz...



where did i say my 4770k did 5ghz?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 3, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> where did i say my 4770k did 5ghz?


 
You didn't. But I just thought after your cocky statement (quoted below) that you must have been able to get the 4770K listed in your specs to 5GHz as well. I mean it is so easy and all.



marsey99 said:


> thinking?
> 
> how many chips have you took past 5ghz dude?
> 
> ...


----------



## vega22 (Apr 4, 2014)

if you have the cooling i imagine it would be, but as mine is a dog the voltages it would need to do it (if it even would) are far beyond what even i would try with only water cooling.

but the haswell chips are an anomaly in the trend as well you know.

a trend which will not doubt continue its course when intel release their next chips with "improved thermal materials" what ever they mean by that.

what were your best clocks from 775? am2? am3? 1156 or 1366?

was you happy with 3.6? 4? 4.2ghz back then? 5ghz was sub zero cooling only territory then.

i know i was as 3.6ghz from a conroe core was bloody good going back then. 4ghz was almost unheard of for an air cooled quad at the time.

now chips will boost them selves to that, hell amd have shipped retail chips which run that speed as stock and they boost to 5ghz so to make out it is something out of the norm in this day and age is a pretty daft idea really.

is it not when you can go out and buy a 5ghz cpu off the shelf?


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 4, 2014)

You are correct in general terms the trend in Core speeds has been upwards.
This wouldn't have been possible on water before the release of the FX http://hwbot.org/submission/2509559_johan45_cpu_frequency_fx_9370_6000.1_mhz


----------



## vega22 (Apr 4, 2014)

cheers Johan, i am glad you understand my point dude 

but not only is it that the speeds are getting higher. it's also much easier to overclock today as it is(/has?) become mainstream.

amd started it with the black edition chips when they made unlocked multi something everyone could afford and not just for the elite with the intel ee chips.

since then not only have mobo started to incorporate overclocking options into their bios they have been designed with it in mind. evga, msi, asus, gigabyte, asrock all have an overclocking inspired range.

there was very little of that back before the i ranges came out, before the be chips came out and back then getting high speeds was also much harder.

it took me much more work with the chips i got past 5ghz on 775 then any of unlocked k chips i have done it with since.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 4, 2014)

I agree Marsey. It has gotten easier. Even though the 4770k isn't the next 5.0 chip for everyone most will hit 4.5 which is still almost a 30% increas over stock . That's a lot of performance just sitting there. As for the Mobos that Maximus hero I have , all I have to do is click on the 4.6 oc in bios and it does it for me P95 blend stable. I just had to try it to see how irt worked since typically auto tuners haven't been that great in the past but this one was bang on. So in reality "IF" someone has capable cooling all they have to do is select an option in bios and they're off to the races without any real Overclocking experience or knowledge.


----------



## Vego (Apr 4, 2014)

1st try i wanted to get 5ghz on 1,35v
2nd try i did it at 1,38v



i can go further but i dont see a point

all my cpus always did 5ghz easly
starting from 2600k ofc
2600k 3960x 3930k e5-1660 3570k 3770k 4820k and now 4770k

best for sure was e5-1660, i got it to 5,1 on 1,5v




i keep finding this links


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 4, 2014)

Vego said:


> 1st try i wanted to get 5ghz on 1,35v
> 2nd try i did it at 1,38v
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is the 4770k stable enough at that clock and voltage to do anything besides a validation?? Just curious cause if it is that's one sweet CPU.


----------



## Vego (Apr 4, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Is the 4770k stable enough at that clock and voltage to do anything besides a validation?? Just curious cause if it is that's one sweet CPU.



10 mins on LinX
thats the way i test all my cpus stability


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 4, 2014)

That's an awsome cpu you have there !!


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 4, 2014)

http://prntscr.com/3fzzja Hello sir I am new to OC but I got 5Ghz  I would like to join


----------

